# fine line between bravery and stupidity



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

not sure which one I have gone for. Brave or Stupid

my 710 has gone on holiday for a week and left me instructions to paint the kitchen white. Having done the first coat it was all a bit clinical, so i injected a little colour without asking for permission. And I won't tell her so she discovers it.

Do you think she will notice the subtle change in colour to one wall?



The new units arrive in the next few days, and they have blue doors...


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Can you please write us into your will and leave us your watches?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

​









:laugh:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

oh i dunno, once you paint over that orange undercoat you'll be fine - blue doors .... cant wait ....


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

I think you are being a bit cautious.

it's screaming out for acid yellow flooring and a purple ceiling.

from a health and safety perspective those doors need some Hello Kitty stickers.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have just been advised by a girlie that if you really wanted to make your wife happy you should have painted that wall shocking pink which I`m told would go very well with the blue doors :tongue:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i'm just going to call it off white and make a new sticker for the paint tin. Instead of Moroccan Orange I shall call it Satsuma White. Problem averted!

this is the style of kitchen we are having, although not from Magent. I am having it made bespoke and it is a lot cheaper than Magent or Wickes wanted.

http://www.magnet.co.uk/kitchens/all-kitchens/astral-blue/?options=astral-blue,9-unit-l-shape,laminate,whirlpool,no


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

oh ekk :bash:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

You're [email protected] couple of suggestions......try saying the Orange Monster made you do it.........or alternatively, just sign up to Dignitas now.......


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Just make sure you have enough white paint left for after she returns! :smile:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

You've just inspired me Scott. Now where did I leave my overalls…?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

white walls are bad for the retinas and can lead to blindness, Moroccan orange however promotes calmness and good feelings and can lead to a love of fine time pieces and should be vigorously encouraged :tongue:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The good news is that she likes it! She, the builder and the kitchen fitter were all shocked but then warmed to the colour quite quickly. Photos soon as the fitter should be finished on Friday (then the sparky comes back, then the floor fitters, then we should be actually finished!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> The good news is that she likes it! She, the builder and the kitchen fitter were all shocked but then warmed to the colour quite quickly. Photos soon as the fitter should be finished on Friday (then the sparky comes back, then the floor fitters, then we should be actually finished!)


it is a nice colour though, good choice IMO


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it works because it sets off the green of the garden rather well and it'll add a warmth to the kitchen in winter too. If she hadn't liked it you could always have said that that was the outside wall, not the kitchen artytime:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

what have you lot been drinking ? and where can i get some ?


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Haha! Looks good I think. Showed my other half that post, she just gave me a look and said 'I pick the f***ing colours'


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

any chance she won't notice?

failing that here you are

http://uk.easyroommate.com/bedsits-and-studios/east-midlands/leicestershire/melton/melton-mowbray-flatshare


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

How did this one pan out Scott? You're still posting so you obviously lived to tell the tale.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

she is now buying orange accessories.

why she thought i would know where to get an orange kettle from I don't know. I swear she has never heard of Google


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

badgersdad said:


> How did this one pan out Scott? You're still posting so you obviously lived to tell the tale.


Pictures or it did not happen. :biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

trackrat said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > How did this one pan out Scott? You're still posting so you obviously lived to tell the tale.
> ...




the protective film is still on the units and worktop, so no need for the smart arse comments about the arrows on the protective film (sometimes people are so predictable... :biggrin: )


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

> trackrat said:
> 
> 
> > badgersdad said:
> ...


You said there was no need, but that's just too tempting :biggrin: Prison issue units and worktops? artytime: I'm nothing if not predictable :wink:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Sounds like you had a lucky escape :tongue:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Even your sugar container is colour coded. :biggrin:


----------

